# Team Checkpoint 25a 12v Racing Power Supply



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First posted on RC Dirt

Delivering up to 25A maximum current!

The Team Checkpoint 25A 12V Racing Power Supply uses state-of-the-art switching technology to produce the clean DC power that’s essential for such sensitive equipment as peak detection chargers. That same technology enables Team Checkpoint to keep the Racing Power Supply’s size and weight to the minimum – reducing the load in pit boxes and clutter in the work area. The high amperage output is plenty for virtually any application that racers and other electric modelers might require. With exceptional performance and convenience at an affordable price, the Racing Power Supply is a great choice for any electric modeler!

• The 25A of current is powerful enough for racers charging large packs who need to get to the track quickly.
• Power two chargers at once or a charger plus tire warmer, discharger or other device on dual output terminals.
• DC output voltage can be adjusted from 11V to 15V as needed to operate all devices fully.
• Capable of maintaining 25A continuous output current at 12V DC.
• Two sets of 4mm banana jacks are included for making easy connections.
• Detachable terminal block adapter also accepts large alligator clips.
• To conserve pit space, the twin rear-mounted cooling fans allow other items to be stacked on top – yet keeps the power supply cool.
• Built-in current limiter automatically prevents damage from accidental overloads.
• Durable, lightweight case
• One-year limited warranty.

TCPP9000 12V 25A Racing Power Supply Retail:$139.99 Street:$89.99

AVAILABLE: Now

More RC info at HobbyTalk

















Click here to view more articles.


----------



## tats31 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Nice*

I bought one and I love it.


----------

